# Sticky  Car Alarms and Security Options



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My 67 is a driver, and one of the biggest issues for me has always been security. NJ is a crappy state, and the places that I like to go are all places where parking would be difficult and potentially insecure.

After serious research, I wound up with an Owl Cam. It's awesome!!!

It works just like a home security camera. Very smal, mounts inside your windshield, and films both the inside (can be turned off) and outside of the car. It flashes a green warning beacon, has HD, infrared, and an app that it connects to.

When you're driving, it films 100% of the time, in HD and audio, and it uploads to a cloud. If your getting pulled over, it records it, too!

When parked, it sits idle, but flashes a warning beacon. If anyone comes near the car, it starts to record them. If the car is touched or jarred, even slightly, it not only records, but it notifies you on your phone, as well. Then, using the app, you can view the car live, and see whos looking in your windows, etc. You can also speak through the cam, so if someone enters your car, you can say "Hey idiot, the cops are on their way... and BTW, the Eagles suck", or whatever it is you wish to say.

So now, when we go out to eat, I sit the phone on the table, select "live view" and watch everyone in the parking lot, checking out my car. I can't finally enjoy using my car again. Adds some nice peace of mind!!

$269 for the hardware, $20 a month for the service... Yes, a tad pricey, but if you're leaving your GTO at home, because youre afraid to drive it, then it's worth it. It easily transfers to other vehicles as well, and the stuff is very high quality. It's powered off the OBD2 port, so youll need an adapter like me. I wanted to make some videos, but... my blown shift modulator wrecked that idea!

Also... gets some nice GTO going sideways, drag racing videos.











Owlcam | AI-Powered Car Security Dash Cam







owlcam.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Great one Army, I like the those viewing possibilities 😎

I have a Tracki that works well, tiny, easily hidden, it is batt powered on its own for days , but also can be tied to the car +12v to keep charged up while driving or using a batt tender,

it can also be placed in luggage while traveling to know where your suitcases are actually going,
text-vibration-or email notification of any car movement
Even slamming a door
And even alerts when exceeding a set speed ,

It can use a geofence you set, to keep alerts quiet in a pre- defined area,
good to use on wandering kids and elderly as well, $24 , plans as cheap as/$10 mo, world-wide coverage


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Great one Army, I like the those viewing possibilities 😎
> 
> I have a Tracki that works well, tiny, easily hidden, it is batt powered on its own for days , but also can be tied to the car +12v to keep charged up while Driving or using a batt tender,
> 
> ...


I had low expectations for this, but I was pleasantly surprised. I've always had Garmin GPS action cams, for my motorcycle and powerports racing, and the technology has come a long way.

I knew that an alarm would be no good, because if someone hit it in a parking lot, no one would even bother to see who's alarm was going off... The same with theft... locking the wheels, brakes, chains, fuel shutoff, battery disconnects, etc, don't work anymore, because modern tow trucks can lift anything, from any angle, and for a vintage GTO in great shape... They dont care if they scratch it in the process.

I wanted to be able to see my car, when I was a few miles away... see people looking in the window, and be notified if anyone hit it or went near it. This did/ does all of it, perfectly.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I thought we all emulate Buford Pusser and put tape on the hood. Or maybe use a pad lock on the latch mechanism I park in a cave for work so unless car sends a drone out for help I wont know about it for hours.Maybe never if they snatch the recording device. My daily driver anti theft device is the car its self, .I would like the insurance money to get a different car.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

😞At the phone company they would just drag remotely located portable generators onto flatbeds at nite even with their wheels removed; it’s a sad situation out there,
We had gps units on some but not all of them do to budget constraints


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey army does your factory key alarm works on the corvette?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Hey army does your factory key alarm works on the corvette?


Yes! And the camera easily swaps between them


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If the camera gets stolen, they do replace it free. And theres a super bright led flood, which (on top of the infrared) iluminates the entire inside of the car whenever the motion detector goes off. So, a thief couldn't remove it or steal the car, without you being notified and having his picture taken. Of course, nothing is thief-proof, but this is a nice aid.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

67ventwindow said:


> I thought we all emulate Buford Pusser and put tape on the hood. Or maybe use a pad lock on the latch mechanism I park in a cave for work so unless car sends a drone out for help I wont know about it for hours.Maybe never if they snatch the recording device. My daily driver anti theft device is the car its self, .I would like the insurance money to get a different car.


In my younger days, I installed a dome light switch under my hood connected that and my dome light switches on my door.Then to my horn with a toggle cut off switch under my fender well.👌


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> ... and BTW, the Eagles suck", or whatever it is you wish to say.


Laughed out loud, nice.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

My Factory built-in anti-theft device, 








IMO 90+% of the phucktards jacking cars really aren't stealing old iron and for the few that might consider it probably don't even know what this is.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Laughed out loud, nice.


Yeah... I always envision that a car thief will be wearing an Eagles cap


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

So, Army, you've got my curiosity going now. You said you want to see people checking out your car and looking in the windows. So how often does that happen and do you have any good stories about any of them?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

64since65 said:


> So, Army, you've got my curiosity going now. You said you want to see people checking out your car and looking in the windows. So how often does that happen and do you have any good stories about any of them?


It happens CONSTANTLY. So far, Ive only used the microphone on my buddies and GF to scare them, but hopefully I never need it to scare off a thief. I can tell you, wherever I go, I'm the only 67 gto! So yes, when we're eating dinner or at the bar, there's always a line of people checking it out and peering in the windows. Ive only had it a month, so no good stories, yet! However, now that it's bikini season here on the Jersey shore, expect updates soon!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Yeah... I always envision that a car thief will be wearing an Eagles cap


----------



## JaguarXJ6 (Jun 23, 2021)

I follow the same start up sequence like from the movie Fury Road. But honestly, I also have a similar camera and a kill switch on a factory control to get me by.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

armyadarkness said:


> My 67 is a driver, and one of the biggest issues for me has always been security. NJ is a crappy state, and the places that I like to go are all places where parking would be difficult and potentially insecure.
> 
> After serious research, I wound up with an Owl Cam. It's awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Army....so which one of the three did you get?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I got the Owlcam Classic 5 (same as four but with infrared camera for night use). Still loving it! Especially when I yell out "Ok Presto, burnout time".

Last week at the car show, I just left the doors unlocked an windows down. If anyone touches or looks in the car, it alerts me on my phone. As I type this, I'm looking at the interior and exterior of my car, in a parking lot, three towns away.


----------

